# First oil change by dealer



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm going in this week for my FIRST oil change and hopefully a successful one too. We will see if they can actual use the right oil.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

You should be fine now. Especially if you called ahead and voiced your concerns, etc. The cars been out over a year. If the dealership you take it to isn't putting in the right oil by now, find a new place for service. Good luck though. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how are you gonna know?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. They should put the right Part number on the repair order for the oil


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Well looks like it wont be today, they said for the warranty oil change it needs to be under 20% oil life. Wish after all the phone calls and emails from them to come in they could have told me about that. Wasted my time today, pissed me off.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I should have added that I'm at 29% oil life


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yah... If you want an early oil change, probably going to have to do it yourself...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Well looks like it wont be today, they said for the warranty oil change it needs to be under 20% oil life. Wish after all the phone calls and emails from them to come in they could have told me about that. Wasted my time today, pissed me off.


 They do let you know about this free benefit in advance. If you look at your CRUZE MSRP sticker you see a * next to the free oil changes. I knew that onboard monitor would narc you out! What does "up to 4 Oil Changes" even mean!


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Well looks like it wont be today, they said for the warranty oil change it needs to be under 20% oil life. Wish after all the phone calls and emails from them to come in they could have told me about that. Wasted my time today, pissed me off.



Your dealer is ******* with you. There is no restriction from GM service contract oil changes that came with the '14s. They probably just wanted an excuse not to do it since they lose money on them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Well looks like it wont be today, they said for the warranty oil change it needs to be under 20% oil life. Wish after all the phone calls and emails from them to come in they could have told me about that. Wasted my time today, pissed me off.


NOT TRUE. Your dealership is misinformed. You can have 4 oil changes done in one day if you want, as long as you meet the following criteria and only the following criteria:

1. You are under 24K miles
2. It has been less than 2 years since you purchased the car.
3. You have not yet had 4 free oil changes.

Also make sure they top off the DEF and rotate the tires, that is included as well. You may need to get the nice people from customer care on this forum to help sort this out.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> They do let you know about this free benefit in advance. If you look at your CRUZE MSRP sticker you see a * next to the free oil changes. I knew that onboard monitor would narc you out! What does "up to 4 Oil Changes" even mean!


So Where is the asterisk you speak of?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yours doesn't have it


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually neither does mine


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> Yours doesn't have it


I know it doesn't. I was being a smart*** because Eddy was so sure of himself about these oil changes having conditions other then the 2 year 24k

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup. They are blowing smoke. Go somewhere else, or call back and complain.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just tell them to look into it and they will find you are correct.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright I think I'll call them up tomorrow.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just reset the oil change moniter yourself.....then nobody knows the percentage.

As stated, four oil changes/services and 4 tire rotations within 24 months...your call on the spacing.....there is no other criteria and if your dealer says there is, ask to see the publication......there isn't one.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to do mine at 25% and if my dealership doesn't like it then I'm going to kick up a fuss in their service department and I bet they'll do it


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Will do Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something but this just seems like laziness on the part of the dealer not wanting to submit the paperwork. Besides if the customer uses up their free oil changes and builds a good relationship with the dealer they are more than likely to continue to get the work done at the dealer. 

I got a bunch of free oil changes with my car that were used up in the fall of 2012. Since then I have paid my dealer for at least 6-8 more oil changes. Helps when they always do a good job and never waste my time like the OP dealer did, I have no reason to go anywhere else.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Look I didn't make this crap up, and YES, there is no star* as I claimed. My failing vision saw the Dot as a Star. It did say see your Dealer for Details. Here are the Details...

*DETROIT – *Customers who purchase or lease an eligible new 2014 Chevrolet, Buick or GMC car, truck or crossover in the U.S. will be covered by a new maintenance program that includes certain scheduled services for two years or 24,000 miles, whichever occurs first.

*For most 2014 vehicles, Chevrolet, Buick and GMC dealers will complete an oil and filter change, four-wheel tire rotation, and conduct a 27-point vehicle inspection based on what’s called for in the vehicle owner’s manual maintenance schedule and oil life monitoring system*.
Some alternative-fuel vehicles do not include oil changes, and some performance vehicles do not include tire rotations when that service is not recommended. *The program covers *up to *four service visits in the 24-month period*, and is fully transferrable to subsequent owners. Customers who have already purchased or leased a 2014 model year vehicle will receive the scheduled maintenance program.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Well if I have to follow the owners manual it says to follow the oil life monitor or change once a year which ever comes first. However there is a stipulation that if you accidently reset the OLM oil should be changed within 500 miles. 

My car has never seen even below 40% on my OLM and I have been changing oil every 6,000-7,000 miles. Not sure I would want free oil changes if I have to drive 10,000+ miles to a change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Going further, using my dealer as a example, they don't even bother to look at the oil life screen.

You want your freebe OLF/Rotate today?.....so be it.
Want the next one in two weeks?.....com'on in.

G.M. pays for four....whether a week, month, 6 months apart.......G.M. pays for four.

For the life of me I cannot see any loss or gain to the dealer by creating their own oil change guidlines.......As a dealer, I'd be trying to cement a good service relationship A.S.A.P. and if that means you want to compress your services to assure yourself of long, trouble free vehicle life, I'd be rather supportive.

Strange mentality some dealers have isn't it?.....very 'Anti-Customer Satisfaction' then they can't figure out why the owner abandons the service department at the first opportunity.

Rob


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> They do let you know about this free benefit in advance. If you look at your CRUZE MSRP sticker you see a * next to the free oil changes. I knew that onboard monitor would narc you out! What does "up to 4 Oil Changes" even mean!


So here you where wrong, and not even sure what "up too 4 oil changes" means. Seems kind of self explanatory. 



Eddy Cruze said:


> Look I didn't make this crap up, and YES, there is no star* as I claimed. My failing vision saw the Dot as a Star. It did say see your Dealer for Details. Here are the Details...
> 
> *DETROIT – *Customers who purchase or lease an eligible new 2014 Chevrolet, Buick or GMC car, truck or crossover in the U.S. will be covered by a new maintenance program that includes certain scheduled services for two years or 24,000 miles, whichever occurs first.
> 
> ...


 I downsized the fonts to stop your childish yelling. 

So according to the manual which states:


> When the CHANGE ENGINE OIL SOON DIC message displays, have
> the engine oil and filter changed
> within the next 1 000 km/600 mi.
> If driven under the best conditions,
> ...


So when message displays, or once a year, or "Whenever you accidentally reset the OLM counter. So again as often as you want seems to be the verdict here not the "Under 20% as you swear the dealer is correct on". Attached is straight from the manual and Chevrolets warrany and comp coverage page. Not a media relations Introducing new coverage page.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just for the record, I had no problem getting my 4 free changes at 6000 mile intervals regardless of what the OLM said or how long it was in between changes (often 4 weeks). I ran 24K miles in short order. (I am at 61K miles now) This is based on experience and not theory. 

But as a couple others have mentioned, I have chosen to go back to this dealership for service because of this experience. They got to do my hubs and they will get the CEL too. I will also have them do my timing belt/water pump and anything else when it's needed (that I don't want to do myself, that is). A little customer service goes a long way.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I spent 2 hours at the dealer today, well 1 hr and 30 mins watching a mechanic stare at it and then me b$#%hing at him and he does it in 30 mins. So they got half the job done and dicked me around for almost 2 hours. Very mad and will never go back. This is why I ALWAYS do my own work, I gave the dealer one chance to try and get my money's worth but noooooooo. Chevy Jewship


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Ger8mm,

I'm sorry to hear of this experience that you had at the dealership. Please feel free to send us a private message with more details and we will be glad to document it within our system. If you ever have any other questions or concerns, we will be glad to help.I hope to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Ger8mm, you should have made a entire new thread in the 'Service Issues' forum subsection and outlined things in more detail. I would send the Chevy Customer Care a PM with more details and your VIN. Sorry to hear you had a miserable experience. I have read where a lot of dealerships do not know how to properly do the Cruze TD oil change. Perhaps CC can give you a recommendation of dealership to use. Best of luck!


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Trinkah, what does this mean? "I have read where a lot of dealerships do not know how to properly do the Cruze TD oil change." 
What is required for a proper Cruze TD oil change? What are some of the dealerships doing wrong? 
Cheers john


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

mcbockalds said:


> Hey Trinkah, what does this mean? "I have read where a lot of dealerships do not know how to properly do the Cruze TD oil change."
> What is required for a proper Cruze TD oil change? What are some of the dealerships doing wrong?
> Cheers john


The biggest thing is making sure the right oil is used. A dexos 2 approved oil. Other oils that aren't low ash will clog the dpf. The other thing in that come with the oil changes is to drain the water out of the fuel filter. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> The biggest thing is making sure the right oil is used. A dexos 2 approved oil. Other oils that aren't low ash will clog the dpf. The other thing in that come with the oil changes is to drain the water out of the fuel filter.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


My dealer did the following for me: Dexos2 oil and filter, rotate tires, top off DEF. I never needed to have the filter drained and don't believe that's included unless you just really have a nice dealer.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> My dealer did the following for me: Dexos2 oil and filter, rotate tires, top off DEF. I never needed to have the filter drained and don't believe that's included unless you just really have a nice dealer.


I thought the draining of the fuel filter was included too, but when I went in for my first service and requested it, I got some odd looks. It didn't give me a warm a fuzzy, so I said forget the filter drain. They took care of everything else wonderfully.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How hard is it to drain the filter ourselves?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I requested to have my fuel filter drained at my first oil change (7200mi.) There was very little water and it cost me around $28 for the service. I probably won't have it done at the next couple changes.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

here is the proof if you need it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> here is the proof if you need it
> View attachment 90529


That doesn't say what they do for free, that shows what they recommend. I never drained my filter before I changed it.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

You should always drain filter when recommended, I read that it's above the skid plate thing near the rear pass wheel. Some get lucky, but it's more common than some think to get water in your fuel. Winter is especially important(freezing) i do some work on diesel heavy equipment and most have 2 or 3 fuel filters and manual says to drain at certain intervals some say daily, it varies, but it's common for me to see a pinch of water come out first, water goes to bottom of the filter, because it's heavier, just ask BP, oil goes to the surface. Haven't seen mine yet but all I've seen are a simple thumbscrew or petcock that you unscrew about a half turn and you let fuel trickle out until it's just fuel coming out, use a clean white container if you want to catch and inspect fuel. And mileage freaks throw it out, no recycling, lol


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

diesel said:


> That doesn't say what they do for free, that shows what they recommend. I never drained my filter before I changed it.



It also does not say that a top up the Def fluid is included either. I have heard that some have had that included.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

msav said:


> It also does not say that a top up the Def fluid is included either. I have heard that some have had that included.


I swear I read in some of my paperwork about topping off def with oil change at no charge. will look


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> How hard is it to drain the filter ourselves?


It took me an extra 10 minutes maybe? when I did my last oil change. It's like 8 10mm fasteners to get the aero panel off I forgot what size to drain the water (18mm maybe?) I didn't notice any water but will continue to do it. It's kind of stupid not to, especially with a fuel system running close to 30,000 PSI! Just a reminder water does not compress, and the injectors are precision devices!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

fred20 said:


> I swear I read in some of my paperwork about topping off def with oil change at no charge. will look


I'm with here. I'll look for my paper work to. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

So, first oil change at the dealer today and all went well until.... THEY RAN OUT OF OIL! The service writer said "we didn't think it would take so much". Waiting until they go to a dealer a town over to pick some up. 

The chaos begins.. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> So, first oil change at the dealer today and all went well until.... THEY RAN OUT OF OIL! The service writer said "we didn't think it would take so much". Waiting until they go to a dealer a town over to pick some up.
> 
> The chaos begins.. Lol
> 
> ...


 They put an extra qt in mine, see my "oil leak" thread for a good laugh


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

fred20 said:


> They put an extra qt in mine, see my "oil leak" thread for a good laugh


4.75 quarts is all that should be used anything more could cause a runaway diesel engine.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

msav said:


> It also does not say that a top up the Def fluid is included either. I have heard that some have had that included.


2.5 gallons of def with the free maintenance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In Canada they don't give the def top off as part of the free maintenance package.


----------

